# Aldo the Cylon



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

If you are familiar with the mythos of Planet of the Apes, then you know who "Aldo" is. He was the first ape that said "No" and turned on his master (at least according to Cornelius).

In the 4th Season episode "Six of One", there is a Cylon who (after having its inhibitor removed by a #6) has what I call "an Aldo moment" and opens fire on the ruling council of the cylons. This is the one I'm choosing to make my Cylon into.

The Moebius kit is remarkably easy to repose. While the elbows and knees are a cinch, the hip joints need to be completely rebuilt.

I also need to rework the neck a bit to extend the head out a bit and give it that little tilt to the side that denotes "you've just opened your last can of WTF"

more pictures as it progresses, but I think you can get a sense of the pose I'm aiming for

Enjoy, discuss, dissect :wave:


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Great idea. I like all the different ways people are going with this kit. I gotta get off my butt and get one.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Great idea, I'm really looking forward to seeing your progress with this kit!!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love what you're doing with this. Looking forward to seeing more. 

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Following this one for sure.


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

Great start Lou! Watching with interest

Ant


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks very nice Lou! I love seeing builds on this forum!!

Steve


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*a little weekend update*

Aldo is moving right along. I started with a coat of Gunmetal on the undercarriage and used a metallic silver on the plating pieces. A little of weathering in the creases with Magnesium and a blending coat of Aluminum

It all makes for some metal mayhem.

I haven't yet addressed those nasty seams on the the thighs. I forsee some putty and sanding in the near future


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks good so far


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*Stick a fork in that Toaster!*

It's a shocking title. (see what I did there?)

You may think with all of the hullabaloo surrounding the 350 Enterprise, that I might have forgotten poor little Aldo the Cylon. 

Au Contraire.. Behold the finished Cylon Centurion

The elbows are still posable (for your all your genocidal action fun) 
This includes Antsnest's fantastic eye circuit which is removable to change the batteries when needed. Really a sweet piece of engineering.

hope you all enjoy. :wave:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Damn .. that's just sweet loooking. Beautifully done


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

He looks pretty realistic!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very intimidating looking, which is the idea. Great Job! 

Sean


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Excellent job, Lou!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

He looks almost benign...!

Excellent work!

Now, Santa's little Cylon?

Steve


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Oh gees, that makes me cringe! I really need to get both my (worn out) prosthetic hips replaced in the coming year....

Not looking forward to_ that_!!!!

Though I'm not really into Cylons that looks like a really nice conversion Lou.
I feel his pain. 

HAL9001-


----------

